# Cat still hissy and growly at kittens - now scratching me!!



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Help!! My older resident cat has changed from being loving, affectionate, cuddly to hissy and scratchy even to me and my children  She seems to be getting worse.

We've swapped scents, the kittens can get closer to Fluffy now but she is still not accepting the kittens. It will be 3 weeks on Monday.

I tried to pick Fluffy up for a cuddle but she freaked out, lashing out and turned round and tried to grab my face.

All the introductions are slowly, slowly but she's not having any of it. When we first took her in she was sweet, purry, affectionate and loved being picked up for cuddles.

I'm at a loss for the way forward on this.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Are you using Feliway? 3 weeks isn't very long really - it could take a very long time. My parents introduced two cats who literally took chunks out of each other for 6 months! After about a year they began to get on then after 2 they were best of friends. Just keep going, don't try to push it on and relax. They will get there eventually.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reply spid :smile5:. Yes I am using felliway. It doesn't seem to be doing much good. In fact I only bought the diffuser 2 weeks ago and there is only about 1cm left in it. It said 4 weeks there is no way that is going to last that long. I use the diffuser and spray. I even sprayed my bed at her favourite spot. The kittens really like to nap in the cat carrier. I placed a towel in there and they have been sleeping in it for nap times for a few days now so I took the towel up to my bed and layed it next to Fluffy but she still isn't "relaxing" enough.

I'm taking Fluffy to the vet next week for her second jab and I'm thinking about asking the vet to give her a little "pick me up" jab of something to lift her mood.

I guess I'm just feeling a little bit frustrated and disappointed as I was really hoping that Fluffy would take on the role of surrogate "mum" but clearly she has different ideas!

I know it can take cats months and months to get used to each other but when Fluffy has suddenly stopped being so affectionate especially with me is is kind of disconcerting.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She's cross with you and is sulking. She WILL get over it. You can never tell how cats are going to react - they may be how you envisage or they may be the complete opposite - I expect eventually they will come to an ignoring kind of truce and she will return to being affectionate to you.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont worry she will get used to them and she will eventually calm back down to the loving affectionate cat your used to its just going to take time!

Gizmo was actually born here and into a multicat household but he's always the one with the biggest problem with any new foster cats especially kittens! I think its because for quite a while he was the "baby" all the other cats were mum and aunties and uncles so he pretty much got spoilt rotten and now hates it when even the slightest bit of attention is taken away from him!

I'd let her have her space and just chill, dont worry so much about it as your anxiety will be picked up by her. Extra treats especially when she's in a different room to the others so she has your full attention without the threat of them intervening is also a bonus as its one on one time with you


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

This morning was funny. We feed the kittens in the conservatory as that's where their litter tray and bed is and we feed Fluffy in the kitchen. Well this morning my husband fed Fluffy and Susie came strolling over and knocked Fluffy out the way and started to eat her breakfast  Fluffy just sat there dumbfounded!


----------



## Doras Mum (Apr 27, 2015)

Iheartcats said:


> Help!! My older resident cat has changed from being loving, affectionate, cuddly to hissy and scratchy even to me and my children  She seems to be getting worse.
> 
> We've swapped scents, the kittens can get closer to Fluffy now but she is still not accepting the kittens. It will be 3 weeks on Monday.
> 
> ...


I know it was a while ago, but did it eventually get better? My old boy is very cross and growly with everyone especially the 6 month old kitten, who he was tolerating at first, but she is very boisterous and I think his patience finally snapped now she is bigger. I just hope he will go back to being a sweetie eventually.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Only my experience but.......... some years ago I had an extremely affectionate tabby, Oscar, who I'd had from a kitten. I did a very slow, careful introduction of a female oriental spotted tabby kitten but, after considerable perseverance, the lovely breeder took her back. Oscar did not attack the kitten, he attacked me. And I really mean attacked! The moment the kitten was gone he returned to his old self.


----------



## Doras Mum (Apr 27, 2015)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> Only my experience but.......... some years ago I had an extremely affectionate tabby, Oscar, who I'd had from a kitten. I did a very slow, careful introduction of a female oriental spotted tabby kitten but, after considerable perseverance, the lovely breeder took her back. Oscar did not attack the kitten, he attacked me. And I really mean attacked! The moment the kitten was gone he returned to his old self.


Oh dear. We have had our new girl since January & I can't envisage letting her go. My husband says he has never felt like this about a cat before (loves her to bits). My boy can hiss at me and grumble, even when she is not there, & gets cross at the very sight of little Dora and growls for ages. They had been intermittently playing chase and getting on ok for a couple of months.She is fearless and boisterous, maybe as she grows up and calms down. We will just have to sit it out and hope. thanks,


----------

